# EOS R vs 80D



## clbayley (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello all!

I suppose I consider myself a candidate for the EOS R, as I would be upgrading from the 80D. I mostly do bird portraits with my 100-400 Mkii. I feel the focus speed and the noise on the 80D are my limiters. I have been reading all the user impressions and feel the EOS R would be a good step up:

- fast and accurate focus
- excellent FF sensor
- smaller and lighter than other FF DSLRs (I shoot handheld, and enjoy walking around with the camera)

For those who have used both, what are your thoughts comparing the R to the 80D?

For reference, here is a selection of my favorite shots:
https://clbayley.myportfolio.com/

Comments are appreciated!

Regards,

CB


----------



## padam (Nov 21, 2018)

It does offer some improvements, the question is whether it is worth it.
For instance, it is only a little quieter, the silent operation at longer focal lengths is not that usable handheld (maybe it will be a little better after they come out with the firmware to enable it in continuous mode, it may take a while).
It is a good deal smaller to carry around, but it is actually not any lighter with the EF adapter included.
Same with the FF sensor, better image quality but you need to crop in more or use a tele-converter, negating some of its advantages.

There is a YT channel about birding with this camera, it might help:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpggsZmXX-Fdmh8LJbJ0iTA/videos


----------

